# The "Who's Line Is It" Question Game



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2005)

In this game, your answers may only be phrased as a question, like the game they play on "Who's Line Is It, Anyway?" No statements are allowed...only questions. I'll start us off with...

Are you eating something?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 21, 2005)

Are you hungry? (Is that the right way to do it, I have no idea)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* In this game, your answers may only be phrased as a question, like the game they play on "Who's Line Is It, Anyway?" No statements are allowed...only questions. I'll start us off with...
Are you eating something?


----------



## justine_m (Sep 21, 2005)

what should we eat??


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2005)

Do you like cumquats?


----------



## justine_m (Sep 21, 2005)

what about pizza?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 21, 2005)

Would you mind if we went to Applebee's?

Originally Posted by *justine_m* what about pizza?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2005)

Would you be upset if I said, "Yes"?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 21, 2005)

I think you said yes just to spite me, did you?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Would you be upset if I said, "Yes"?


----------



## justine_m (Sep 21, 2005)

why would i do that?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 21, 2005)

Damn Justine, that was a GOOD ONE, now I'm stuck!!!






Originally Posted by *justine_m* why would i do that?


----------



## justine_m (Sep 21, 2005)

lol thanks maybe somthin like....are u not out to get me?? but i dunno


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 21, 2005)

Did you not want me to go to dinner?

Originally Posted by *justine_m* why would i do that?


----------



## justine_m (Sep 21, 2005)

who would want YOU to be there?!?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 21, 2005)

(YO MAMA, just kidding)





Are you talking back to me?

Originally Posted by *justine_m* who would want YOU to be there?!?


----------



## jasminonline (Sep 21, 2005)

no..But am I?


----------



## justine_m (Sep 21, 2005)

who cares if you are?


----------



## jasminonline (Sep 21, 2005)

Hmmmm Was I Asking you the Question?


----------



## justine_m (Sep 21, 2005)

do you have a problem with me getting into your business??


----------



## jasminonline (Sep 21, 2005)

(okay okay I'm Stuck..Lets see)

Do you enjoy getting into it?


----------



## justine_m (Sep 21, 2005)

Are your conversations interesting?


----------



## jasminonline (Sep 21, 2005)

Since you replied are they interesting to you?


----------



## justine_m (Sep 22, 2005)

what do you mean by interesting??


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

Isn't it up to the audience?

Originally Posted by *justine_m* what do you mean by interesting??


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* Isn't it up to the audience? How big do you think your audience is?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Does size really matter?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

(Size does Matter) haaaaaaa

How Big is it?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Does size really matter?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Do you think that the name "Russell The One-Eyed Wonder Muscle" might give indication of it's size?


----------



## redrocks (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Do you think that the name "Russell The One-Eyed Wonder Muscle" might give indication of it's size? Yes, but is Russell the one-eyed wonder muscle a little muscle or a small muscle? hmmm?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Doesn't dynamite come in "small" packages?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

Are there warts on the package?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa*




Doesn't dynamite come in "small" packages?


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

Do you like warts?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Why? Do you have any to give me!?


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

What makes you think that?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

Isn't that a wart on your nose?

Originally Posted by *Laura* What makes you think that?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Do you think I got it from sticking my nose places it didn't belong?


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

What kinda places?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

Are you thinking, what I'm thinking?

Originally Posted by *Laura* What kinda places?


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

Would i jump off a cliff if you asked me to?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Cliff who?

http://uploader.clausercorp.com/uploaded/111/somedudenamedcliff.bmp

Th^at Cliff?


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

Who the hell is Cliff Michaelson?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Isn't he a meteorologist?


----------



## redrocks (Sep 22, 2005)

Do you think he came from a meteor?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

Are those rocks sticking out of Cliff's head?

Originally Posted by *redrocks* Do you think he came from a meteor?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Are you saying he has a rock, hard head?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

What do you mean by "head"?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Are you saying he has a rock, hard head?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

You got me!

Shall we put _our_ heads together and figure it out?


----------



## redrocks (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa*






You got me!
Shall we put _our_ heads together and figure it out?

Don't you think that will hurt?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Aren't two heads better than one?


----------



## Laura (Sep 23, 2005)

Well have you tried that before?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

HAAAAAA, this thread just gets funnier and funnier!!!

Do you think we should?

Originally Posted by *Laura* Well have you tried that before?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Will there be consequences?


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 23, 2005)

Are you ladies major perv's ??


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

What was your first clue?


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 23, 2005)

Was it the constant reference to body orifices?


----------



## Laura (Sep 23, 2005)

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't you have any clue yet?

Originally Posted by *Laura* What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 23, 2005)

Why can't I go home?


----------



## Laura (Sep 23, 2005)

You dont really want to go home, do you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Are you working hard or hardly working right now?


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 23, 2005)

Why wouldn't I?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Aren't you happy it's Friday?


----------



## Laura (Sep 23, 2005)

Do I sound happy?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Do you want to sing the "If Your Happy And You Know It Clap Your Hands" song?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

Not if I can't clap my hands and stamp my feet?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Do you want to sing the "If Your Happy And You Know It Clap Your Hands" song?


----------



## Laura (Sep 23, 2005)

Why dont you want to stamp your feet?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

If there were cockroaches all running amuck around you, would you stamp your feet?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

Do they make crunching noises?





Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* If there were cockroaches all running amuck around you, would you stamp your feet?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Do you mean like when you eat a crunchy taco?


----------



## Laura (Sep 23, 2005)

Why dont we have taco bell in Ireland?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Could it be so you'll come visit us over here?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

Should we start making taco's for Laura's arrival?





Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Could it be so you'll come visit us over here?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Do you think she'd prefer tacos with or without the 'secret sauce'?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

The secret sauce is Top Secret, isn't IT?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Do you think she'd prefer tacos with or without the 'secret sauce'?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Have you tasted the sauce to try to determine what's in it?


----------



## justine_m (Sep 23, 2005)

why would i have to?....is there poison in it?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

As I taste tested...Someone screamed, what are you crazy?

Originally Posted by *justine_m* why would i have to?....is there poison in it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

So, how'd it taste?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

What do you think bird turd tastes like?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* So, how'd it taste?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

Whatever it tastes like, wouldn't it taste better than monkey poo?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Wouldn't it be gross though if there were corn bits in it?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Whatever it tastes like, wouldn't it taste better than monkey poo?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

You mean to tell me, birds get corn poopie just like people!?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

Can't it happen, if they eat corn on the cob? Duh![

quote=Little_Lisa]You mean to tell me, birds get corn poopie just like people!?


----------



## Laura (Sep 23, 2005)

Do you like corn on the cob Jennifer?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

Only with lots of butter on it, do YOU?

Originally Posted by *Laura* Do you like corn on the cob Jennifer?


----------



## Laura (Sep 23, 2005)

Did you know that you cant digest corn properly and that it comes out in your no.2's??!!!!


----------



## justine_m (Sep 24, 2005)

do you think i like to eat corn bits and monkey poo??


----------



## justine_m (Sep 24, 2005)

sorry that was supposed to be....do you no i like to eat corn??

my friend was talking an i wrote what she said..


----------



## Geek (Sep 24, 2005)

What is your corn holder color?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

It depends what a corn holder is?





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* What is your corn holder color?


----------



## litha (Sep 24, 2005)

What is a corn holder?


----------



## justine_m (Sep 24, 2005)

what if i told you its a holder of corn?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

Who's holding my corn?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

Isn't Tony holding the poopie corn turd?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Who's holding my corn?


----------



## Geek (Sep 24, 2005)

Is Suzi using the litterbox? LOL


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

HAAA!

Did you put litter in it this morning, TONY?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Is Suzi using the litterbox? LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, is that a dingleberry hanging off your butt?


----------



## Geek (Sep 24, 2005)

Lisa, do you have a turtle head?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

Would you like him to poke his head out at you and then run back inside to hide?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

NO!

Can we get off the POOP stories now?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Would you like him to poke his head out at you and then run back inside to hide?


----------



## Geek (Sep 24, 2005)

Can I rather take a gander at the turtlehead and gaze at something else at the same time?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

What would you like to gaze at exactly?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

Would a hot guy from California be outta the question?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* What would you like to gaze at exactly?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

Will you let me gaze with you?


----------



## Geek (Sep 24, 2005)

Gaze or glaze? lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

MMM, do you like cream filled?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

Should we glaze Tony with Peanut Butter and Jelly?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* MMM, do you like cream filled?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

May I be in charge of the peanut butter and you the jelly?


----------



## justine_m (Sep 24, 2005)

how about i get out the whipping cream!


----------



## justine_m (Sep 24, 2005)

sorry thats supposed to be..... what if i get out the whipping cream?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

Do you think it will go well with the PB&amp;J?

Originally Posted by *justine_m* sorry thats supposed to be..... what if i get out the whipping cream?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Wouldn't it be nice with nuts on top?


----------



## Geek (Sep 25, 2005)

Are you making sure that you aren't ignoring the NUTS?


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 25, 2005)

Are you being sexual?


----------



## Geek (Sep 25, 2005)

Isn't Life about neglect?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Are you whining again?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Isn't Life about neglect?


----------



## Geek (Sep 25, 2005)

Do you like cheese with your WHINE?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Is that sorta like, do you want fries with that shake?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Do you like cheese with your WHINE?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Do you shake it like a polaroid picture?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

am I shaking to try to develop it?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Do you shake it like a polaroid picture?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

But isn't "it" already fully developed?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Do you think I shook the booty enough?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* But isn't "it" already fully developed?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Will you shake it for me one more time?


----------



## Geek (Sep 25, 2005)

Can you turn the lights off?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2005)

Will you take those night vision goggles off first?


----------



## Laura (Sep 25, 2005)

I need a pair of those night vision goggles, where can i buy them?


----------



## justine_m (Sep 25, 2005)

would you believe me if i said walmart?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 25, 2005)

Is that walmart, or Wally World?

Originally Posted by *justine_m* would you believe me if i said walmart?


----------



## justine_m (Sep 25, 2005)

is wally world a clothing store??


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

are clothes optional?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

What about birthday suits?


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

Can I have a happy birthday?


----------



## justine_m (Sep 26, 2005)

would you like a preset?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Will you buy me a real doll?


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

Will you dress up like that one I saw in the SEX forum?


----------



## luvyababygirl (Sep 26, 2005)

do you like the doll from the sex forum?


----------



## Laura (Sep 26, 2005)

Wheres the doll in the sex forum??


----------



## redrocks (Sep 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Wheres the doll in the sex forum?? Do I want to know what this doll looks like?


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

Has everyone sampled the dolls yet? lol


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

Didn't Lisa Lisa order us all one?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Has everyone sampled the dolls yet? lol


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

LL will order one, but I am afraid that it might be the GUY one


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

Do you mean CHARLIE?????????






Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LL will order one, but I am afraid that it might be the GUY one


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

is that his name?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

Isn't that the guy with the large schlong?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* is that his name?


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

Is it large? lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

Doesn't a certain someone have a larger, neanderthal like schlong that makes Charlies look like a Vienna sausage?


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

Does she like sausages?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Don't you know I prefer Kielbasa over Vienna sausages?


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

should I ask myself that?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Is Charlie's bigger than yours?











Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* should I ask myself that?


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

Should I measure? lol


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

Will you tell us the truth?












LOLOLOL!!!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Should I measure? lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Does the truth hurt sometimes?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

HAAAAAHAHAHHAHAHAHA

Do you think he'd tell us the real measurement?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Does the truth hurt sometimes?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Do you think we could make our on guess judging by the fact that he wears a size 12 shoe?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Must you be so technical?


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

Why am I an engineer?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Is that your profession?


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

Am I being quizzed on my profession?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Have you taken my quiz yet?


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

Do I need to take the quiz?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Isn't it what all the cool kids are doin?


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

Do I need to wear lowrider jeans?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Wouldn't that depend on if you plan on going commando?


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

Will LL wear them?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Can I just go commando and skip the jeans?


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

Can I say, YES?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Did you just say that or scream it?


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

Can I scream for low rider jeans on LL?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Can I get a whoop whoop?


----------



## Geek (Oct 1, 2005)

Will you jump up and down?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

Will that be hard on my internal organs?


----------



## Geek (Oct 2, 2005)

Will you tell us if it is?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 2, 2005)

How would I know?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 6, 2005)

Will you get two black eyes?

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* How would I know?


----------



## Geek (Oct 6, 2005)

Can I borrow your boxing gloves?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Do you think they will fit?


----------



## Geek (Oct 7, 2005)

Are my hands HUGE?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 7, 2005)

you wouldn't call them tiny, would you?


----------



## Geek (Oct 7, 2005)

Can I try those gloves on?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't know can you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Would it be more fitting to say, "may I try those gloves on?"


----------



## Geek (Oct 7, 2005)

May I pee when I see your new signature?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Will you feel the warmth?


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2005)

Can I say, yes?


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't know, can ya?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Can I say, yes?


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2005)

Are you willing to listen?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't you know that I have really big ears which are better to hear you with?


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2005)

How big are they?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

Would you think I was exaggerating if I told you the truth?


----------



## Geek (Oct 16, 2005)

Can I see your pair?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 16, 2005)

What!? Do you want to see my round, firm pair of melons?

My Melons


----------



## Geek (Oct 16, 2005)

Weren't we talking about your PAIR of ears? lol


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd rather see her melons, wouldn't you?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Weren't we talking about your PAIR of ears? lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 16, 2005)

If I showed them to you, would you want to feel how firm and ripe they are?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Should I change the subject away from my melons?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't know, are your melons REALLY that nice?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Would you like to sample 'em?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't know, is the sample free?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Why would I charge you just to sample my melons?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Aren't some people greedy?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Do you think I belong in that category?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Why would I think that?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

What are you thinking right now?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

What do you want to know that for?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Do you mind me trying to get inside your head?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Do you know what you're getting inside of?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Are you trying to scare me?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Do you find me scary?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Don't you know that i'm more intrigued than scared?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

How am I supposed to know that?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Why else would I be wanting inside your head?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

How the hell should I know?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Do I detect frustration?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Are you a therapist?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

How would that make you feel if I was?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Are you trying to psycho-analyze me?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

How does that make you feel?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Do you think I enjoy your psychobabble?


----------



## Geek (Oct 24, 2005)

What happen to the melons? lol


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Do you miss Lisa's melons, Tony? lol


----------



## Geek (Oct 24, 2005)

Can we talk about yours Anne?


----------



## Sofia (Oct 24, 2005)

What exactly have I missed?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

What HAVEN'T you missed?


----------



## Geek (Oct 24, 2005)

When will we talk about what Sofia missed?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Wouldn't right now be a good time?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 24, 2005)

Well is it convienient for you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Are you always so considerate of others?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 24, 2005)

Havn't you heard texans are always polite?

(seeing as how your from Texas I'm guessing you have!!)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Isn't that generally true but aren't there a few exceptions?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 24, 2005)

You will find rude people everywhere, don't you agree?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Wouldn't you agree that everyone on MUT is friendly and polite?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Is that so?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

How can I say, "Yes, Ma'am," without answering the question?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

It looks like you found a way, doesn't it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Will we ever be able to trick someone into answering a question in here?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't think I would hazard a guess, would you?


----------



## Liz (Oct 25, 2005)

who do you think you are though??


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Isn't that for me to know and you to find out?


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

You do want me to find out, don't you?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't suppose so, Or do I?


----------



## Geek (Oct 26, 2005)

How will you do it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

How will I do what?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 28, 2005)

What are yall talking about?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 28, 2005)

Isn't it classified?


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 4, 2005)

if it was how would I know?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

How am I supposed to know that?


----------



## Geek (Nov 4, 2005)

What if I said you go girl?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Isn't that the code words for "do a little dance, make a little love, get down tonight"?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 4, 2005)

i dont know, is it?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Maybe but I`m not sure, what do you think?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 4, 2005)

i have no idea, do you think tony knows?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Isn't he the one that started it?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

It could be him, is he?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Do you hear the words that are coming outta my mouth?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

I don`t know, would you want me to hear them?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Wouldn't it make for better communication?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Do you like that kind of communication?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Don't you know I prefer sign language?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes I know that, did you know that I know that?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Was my finger gesture a give away?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Do you mean it was?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Do you know what this...




...hand gesture means?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes I know, what about you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Did you just answer my question?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Does it look like I answered it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Shouldn't you be spanked for that?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

No, but will you spank me for it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Do you want me to use a belt, my hand, a ruler, a whip, a flyswatter, a floppy slipper, or a switch?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

I`m not sure yet, what do you like for spanking someone?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Would you believe this will be my first time?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

No, is it really?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Would I lie to you?


----------



## Geek (Nov 4, 2005)

Can I jump in here? lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Are you wanting in the middle of the action?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Would you join me?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 7, 2005)

would you want me to join you?


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm confused what are we joining in?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 7, 2005)

I don`t know either what we are joining in, what do you think?


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 7, 2005)

I have no idea, you don't suppose its something illegal do you?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 7, 2005)

Maybe it is, but what kinda illegal thing could it be?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 7, 2005)

how about some weed?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes I think it`s weed, have you ever used that?


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 9, 2005)

that would be awful incriminating if I said yes, wouldnt it


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

Would it be the truth, though?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 10, 2005)

It could be the truth, would you want it to be the truth?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

What if she said she never inhaled?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 10, 2005)

That would be good, but did you ever inhaled?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2005)

Isn't it a necessary part of breathing.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 11, 2005)

Hmm what others things could be necesarry?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2005)

Isn't it necessary to fart so we don't explode?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 11, 2005)

How would you explode like that?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2005)

Wouldn't it be dangerous to hold all that gas inside?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 11, 2005)

Are you afraid of it being dangerous?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2005)

Are you afraid of letting it rip?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 11, 2005)

Maybe i am, what about you?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 11, 2005)

how about we change the subject?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

What would you like to talk about?


----------



## jeterbugg (Nov 12, 2005)

Where in the world is Matt Lauer? (haha that's all I could think of!)


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

who is matt lauer?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 15, 2005)

Isn't he an American television personality?


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 16, 2005)

Isn't he Jewish also?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Doesn't he also have two eyes, two ears, a nose, and a mouth?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes he has, but does he also has hair on his head?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Who said anything about him having a head?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 16, 2005)

I dunno, but if he has eyes, ears, mouth and nose, he has to have it, right?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Are you sure?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 22, 2005)

Anyone wanna play with me?


----------



## canelita (Dec 23, 2005)

Do you wanna play ? Where are you ?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 23, 2005)

Do you mean that you can't find my hiding place? Do you give up?


----------



## canelita (Dec 23, 2005)

You went to sleep, Can we play tomorrow ?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 23, 2005)

Are you ready?


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

Can I play?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

Do you know how?


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Jan 9, 2006)

Are you insinuating something?


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 9, 2006)

Isn't anyone ready to play?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

What are we playing?


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 10, 2006)

Don't you know? Isn't this your game? LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

Are you laughing at me?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

Should she be laughing at you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

Wouldn't it be better to laugh with me instead of at me?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

Is there something funny to laugh at together?


----------



## looooch (Jan 11, 2006)

which person makes you laugh the most?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

Will you tell me a joke?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

Do you want to hear a joke?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

Do you know a good one?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

Does it matter if it is good or not?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

If it's a bad joke, doesn't that mean it's unfunny?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Is unfunny really that bad?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

What do you think?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Does what I think really matter?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

Would I be asking you if it didn't?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't know, would you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

Would you stop avoiding the question?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Do you think I would do that to you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

What else would you do to me?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

What do you want me to do to you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

Can I show you?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Do you think you should show me?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

Are you scared?


----------



## looooch (Jan 12, 2006)

What would you want me to be scared of?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

Does this scare you?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Should that scare me?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Should that scare me?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Do you think it was an echo or an attempt at uping my posts?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 13, 2006)

You wouldn't purposely double post like that would you?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

Why would someone want to double post something when they were scared to death by that pict



?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2006)

Could it be to have a double take at it?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

how many times do you think she looked at it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2006)

Do you think it was one too many times?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

Should there be a limit to how many times one sees that?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2006)

How do you know when you've reached that limit?


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 14, 2006)

What is the limit?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

Should there be a limit on anything?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2006)

Do you mean like speeding?


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

do you think there should be a limit on speeding?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 15, 2006)

Do you want me to take you for a ride and find out?


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 23, 2006)

Do you think I'm nuts??


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 24, 2006)

Should I think you are nuts?


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 24, 2006)

why, are you nuts too?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 25, 2006)

Do you have nuts?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 25, 2006)

Do you want some nuts?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 25, 2006)

Whose nuts are they?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 25, 2006)

whose nuts do you want?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you mean I get to pick any nuts I want?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 26, 2006)

What do you want them for exactly?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you want to eat them?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 26, 2006)

Can I just lick the salt off?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 27, 2006)

Do you like salt?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 28, 2006)

Why else would I want to lick it?


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

Do you lick loudly?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 14, 2006)

Wanna find out?


----------



## Ley (Feb 16, 2006)

Do you like showing?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 17, 2006)

Do you like watching?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

Do you want me to watch?


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

Shall we all watch together?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 17, 2006)

Don't yall have better things to do?


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

Should we get a life?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

Do you have a life?


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Do I need a life?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

Is Life important?


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

What is life?


----------



## BellaNightshade (Feb 18, 2006)

havn't you heard??


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

havn't i heard what?


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't you know?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

What do I know?


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

I thought you knew?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 18, 2006)

Do I look to you like I know everything?


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

Am I supposed to analyse your look?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

What do you look like?


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

Who's asking?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

Are you asking?


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

Can I ask you the same thing?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

Why do you ask?


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 19, 2006)

What's the obvious?


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

Didn't they teach you at school?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 19, 2006)

What do they teach in school?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

Do you go to school?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 19, 2006)

Don't you know i'm too cool for school?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

Am I cool?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 19, 2006)

Do you mean cool like temperature wise or like awesome?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

What do you think I mean?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 19, 2006)

Doesn't your current mood icon indicate that you are cold since it says you're dead?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

Are you cold?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 19, 2006)

Does the fact that my nipples are hard give you any indication?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

Why are your nipples hard?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 20, 2006)

how did it bacame hard?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

Are we still talking about nipples?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 20, 2006)

should we still talk about it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

Will talking about it make them hard again?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 20, 2006)

Do you think so?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

What are you thinking about?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

Would you believe me if I told you my mind was blank right now?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

Why is your mind blank?


----------



## BellaNightshade (Feb 20, 2006)

Isnt that an obvious question?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

What kind of question is it?


----------



## BellaNightshade (Feb 20, 2006)

Have you not heard?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

Can you tell me?


----------



## BellaNightshade (Feb 20, 2006)

didnt you know its a secret?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

What's your secret?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

Will you tell me if I promise not to tell anyone else?


----------



## chickylittle (Feb 20, 2006)

who has a secret?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

Do you have a secret?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

Don't you know i'm an open book?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

Do you like to read?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

Do you want me to read you a bedtime story?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

Are you sleepy?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 21, 2006)

Do you want me to be?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

What do you want?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 21, 2006)

Will you give me a massage?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

Why do you want a massage?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 21, 2006)

Wouldn't you agree that it feels sooo gooood?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

How do you feel today?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 21, 2006)

Won't I feel much better after that full body massage you're gonna give me?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

Can I have a massage to?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 21, 2006)

Do you want it before or after you give me mine or shall we do it at the same time?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

Can we do it at the same time?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 21, 2006)

So you don't mind getting up close and personal with me?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

Do you mind?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 21, 2006)

Given my freaky nature, what do you think?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

How freaky are you?


----------



## Ley (Feb 21, 2006)

Can I interrupt your massage now, you two?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 21, 2006)

can i butt in?


----------



## Ley (Feb 21, 2006)

Why don't we all join it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 21, 2006)

Do you know how excited that makes me?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

What makes you excited?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

what is going on?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

Do you know?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

what is there to know?


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

Why won't they tell us?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

Don't you think it's unfair?


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

Do you think we should complain?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

who's complaining?


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

Why do you care?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 22, 2006)

Do you feel the love?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

Who do you love?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

what is love?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Who is in love?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

how does it feel to be in love?


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2006)

should you be asking that?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

What did she ask?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 24, 2006)

Did i asked anything?


----------



## pla4u (Feb 24, 2006)

Ask who what?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

What should I ask?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 24, 2006)

Don't you know?


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

She doesn't know?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 24, 2006)

do you think i need to know?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

What do you know?


----------



## pla4u (Feb 24, 2006)

who needs to know that?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

Who wants to know?


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

do you deserve to know?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 27, 2006)

Will you please just stop beating around the bush and tell me what I need and deserve to know!?


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

why should I?


----------



## pla4u (Feb 27, 2006)

whats the point?


----------



## Kelly (Feb 27, 2006)

The point issssss "what"....now let's move on to the next point.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 27, 2006)

Why didn't you ask me a question?


----------



## monniej (Feb 27, 2006)

what was i going to ask?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

Can I ask you something?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 27, 2006)

What is it?


----------



## pla4u (Feb 27, 2006)

why ask me?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Don't you have all the answers?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Do you have an answer?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

What if you don't like it?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Do you like it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Does it matter what I like?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Why does it matter?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Didn't I ask you that first?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

What did you ask me?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Weren't you paying attention?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Paying attention to what?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Do you have a short attention span or what?


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

Are you asking me or all of us?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Who are you asking?


----------



## dragueur (Feb 28, 2006)

Can i answer?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

What's your answer?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Do you know any tricks?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Do you mean, have I ever turned any?


----------



## monniej (Feb 28, 2006)

turned any what?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Could you repeat the question?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 1, 2006)

What question?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Did you ask the question?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 1, 2006)

What's the next question?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Do you know?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Where's Waldo??


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Did you find him?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Do you want to play Hide N Seek with me and help find him?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

where is he hiding?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Wouldn't I have already found him if I knew that answer?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Do you want to find him?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Do I get a prize if I find him first?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

What kind of prize do you want?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Can I have the grand prize?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Do you want to win?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

Is my competitiveness showing through?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

How competitive are you?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 2, 2006)

what is the criteria?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Do you want to take the test?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

How long is it?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

What time is it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

Don't you own a watch?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

What kind of watch do you own?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

Who said I owned a watch?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Did you say it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 2, 2006)

Are you hearing things again?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Do you hear things?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 3, 2006)

what kind of sounds?


----------



## beaugael (Mar 3, 2006)

are u deaf?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 3, 2006)

Are you mad?


----------



## beaugael (Mar 3, 2006)

how do u define mad?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 3, 2006)

are there any definition of it?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

Do you have a dictionary?


----------



## beaugael (Mar 4, 2006)

webster?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 4, 2006)

Do you like that one?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 4, 2006)

Which one?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 4, 2006)

Is it that one?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 4, 2006)

What makes you think that?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 4, 2006)

What makes me think what?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

What do you think?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 5, 2006)

Who are you thinking of?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

Why do you want to know?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

Who says I want to know?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

Did you say it?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

Did I?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

What did you do?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

Did I do something?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

Are you going to do something?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

Am I?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

Are you?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

Who's asking?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

Are you asking?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 5, 2006)

What's the question?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

Do you know the answer?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 5, 2006)

Wouldn't I need to know the question first?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

What question?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 5, 2006)

Who's on first?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

Are you first?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

First to do what?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 6, 2006)

where are we now?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 6, 2006)

You don't know where you are?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 6, 2006)

Can you give me directions?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 6, 2006)

Do you have a map?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 7, 2006)

What's a map?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 7, 2006)

Have you ever seen one?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 8, 2006)

Do you want me to draw you one?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 8, 2006)

What are you going to draw?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 10, 2006)

Don't you want it to be a surprise?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 10, 2006)

Do you like surprises?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 10, 2006)

Who doesn't?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 11, 2006)

Why don't they?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 11, 2006)

Why do you assume they don't?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 12, 2006)

Why did I?


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 13, 2006)

why wouldnt you?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 14, 2006)

Would you?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 14, 2006)

would i what?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 14, 2006)

What do you want to do?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 15, 2006)

Can we have a MUT party?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 15, 2006)

When is the party?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 17, 2006)

Didn't you get an invitation?


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 17, 2006)

Who is invited to the party?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 17, 2006)

Am I invited?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 17, 2006)

Do you want to be?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 18, 2006)

what if i say yes?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 19, 2006)

Isn't that the correct answer?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 19, 2006)

What's the question?


----------



## lavender (Mar 20, 2006)

Do you think I know the question?


----------



## GinaPaloka (Mar 20, 2006)

How am i supposed to know?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 20, 2006)

Can you ask someone?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 20, 2006)

Who shall I ask?


----------



## lavender (Mar 21, 2006)

Can I choose someone to ask?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 21, 2006)

Who do you want to ask?


----------



## lavender (Mar 21, 2006)

How would I know who to ask?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 21, 2006)

Do you want to ask this monkey?


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 23, 2006)

Do you think he would understand the question?


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 23, 2006)

Do you understand?


----------



## lavender (Mar 28, 2006)

Understand what?


----------



## dragueur (Mar 31, 2006)

Do you have to ask?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 31, 2006)

Would you rather I assume?


----------



## lavender (Apr 2, 2006)

Would you like to assume?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 2, 2006)

May I?


----------



## lavender (Apr 3, 2006)

Would you, if you could?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 5, 2006)

Who says I can't?


----------



## lavender (Apr 5, 2006)

Is there anyone who says you can't?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 5, 2006)

Wouldn't that be discouraging?


----------



## lavender (Apr 5, 2006)

Would anyone want to discourage you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 5, 2006)

Why would they want to do that?


----------



## lavender (Apr 7, 2006)

How would I know why they wanna do that?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 8, 2006)

Why do you still insist on assuming they do?


----------



## lavender (Apr 9, 2006)

Did I insist on anything?


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 10, 2006)

Why do I insist on jumping in on other people's conversations?


----------



## dragueur (Apr 10, 2006)

have you recently did it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 10, 2006)

Would it be too much info if I said, "I did "it" like a bunny this weekend?"


----------



## lavender (Apr 10, 2006)

Are you going to do "it" like a bunny while eating bunny chocolates?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 10, 2006)

How'd you know my ultimate fantasy?


----------



## lavender (Apr 11, 2006)

Don't you know that I spy on you secretly?


----------



## Lavazza (Apr 19, 2006)

Would could should ??? I donÂ´t get it...?!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 22, 2006)

Did you read the first page with the instructions?


----------



## blackmettalic (May 3, 2006)

Why would I do that?


----------



## linda46125 (May 3, 2006)

why not?


----------



## blackmettalic (May 5, 2006)

What is the benefit?


----------



## monniej (May 17, 2006)

does someone always have to benefit?


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 25, 2006)

Can I have my cake and eat it too?


----------



## monniej (May 25, 2006)

who has cake?


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 25, 2006)

Did you see the Twinkie Cake recipe I posted in the recipe forum?


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 8, 2006)

Does it taste yummy? (the cake not the forum




)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 8, 2006)

Doesn't everything with cream inside taste yummy?


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 9, 2006)

haven't you foound out that some things with cream inside aren't so yummy all the time? haha


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

Will you tell me which ones so I can avoid them?


----------



## pla4u (Jun 13, 2006)

well...cream filled jalapinos are both hot and creamy, if you like the spicy stuff


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* well...cream filled jalapinos are both hot and creamy, if you like the spicy stuff Did you know that failure to follow game directions results in 50 lashes with a wet noodle?


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 13, 2006)

of course i knew that... don't we all?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

Would failure to follow directions be an honest mistake or an attempt to get your freak on then?


----------



## pla4u (Jun 14, 2006)

eeeeeeaaaakkkkk.....what kinda noodle will I be whipped with? Macaroni or Spagetti?


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 14, 2006)

It depends... are you allergic to macaroni?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 15, 2006)

What makes you think there will be eating involved during the whipping?


----------



## monniej (Jun 23, 2006)

why can't we eat first, then whip?


----------



## pla4u (Jun 23, 2006)

Are you Hungry???


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2006)

No, are you?


----------



## LilDee (Jun 24, 2006)

why do you want to know?


----------



## pla4u (Jun 24, 2006)

would you like drinks then?


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 24, 2006)

i'm allergic to soda, do you have any coffee?


----------



## Maude (Jun 24, 2006)

Do you like yours strong or not?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

Not... Can you make it light and sweet?


----------



## Maude (Jun 25, 2006)

Sure.. But are you sure you still want some coffee?


----------



## LilDee (Jun 25, 2006)

can i have a hot chocolate?

(u guys




correct me if i'm wrong but i don't think you can start with not, sure, etc.. they're statements



)


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

How about some chamomile tea instead?


----------



## LilDee (Jun 25, 2006)

Could I have it with honey?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

Would you like milk with it too?


----------



## LilDee (Jun 25, 2006)

Do you mind if i pass on the milk?


----------



## pla4u (Jun 25, 2006)

Would you have some Iced Tea?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

Can you put lemon in it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* (u guys



correct me if i'm wrong but i don't think you can start with not, sure, etc.. they're statements



) (Right on! Thanks for setting them straight!



)
Ahem, continuing on...

Quote:
Can you put lemon in it? Will artificial lemon flavoring do?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 26, 2006)

How about a root beer instead?


----------



## pla4u (Jun 26, 2006)

Is Root Beer really Beer made from Roots?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 26, 2006)

Couldn't you reword that as roots made into beer?


----------



## pla4u (Jun 26, 2006)

What Kinda Roots do you make Beer with Anyway?


----------



## LilDee (Jun 26, 2006)

What makes you think beer is made from roots?


----------



## pla4u (Jun 26, 2006)

so whats ROOT BEER than?


----------



## LilDee (Jun 26, 2006)

mind if we change the topic? lol


----------



## pla4u (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you like hanging out at the beach?


----------



## LilDee (Jun 26, 2006)

Do you want to come to the beach with me right now?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 28, 2006)

How about we go to the lake instead?


----------



## LilDee (Jun 28, 2006)

does the lake there have a sandy beach area?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2006)

Does it matter?


----------



## LilDee (Jun 29, 2006)

Wouldn't you rather have sand than rocks?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2006)

How about we just go to the park?


----------



## LilDee (Jun 29, 2006)

Would you like to go on the swings?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2006)

Can you go on the see-saw with me afterwards?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 29, 2006)

Should I wear a helmet?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2006)

Would the merry-go-round be safer for you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 29, 2006)

Do they have seat belts on those things?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2006)

How about we just watch a movie instead?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 29, 2006)

Will you promise not to smack loudly on your popcorn during it?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2006)

Will you promise not to snort when you laugh? *lmao* (No idea if anyone BUT me really does that at times *lol*)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 29, 2006)

Would it embarrass you if I stuck popcorn up my nose to snort out when I laugh?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2006)

Would it bother you if it was caramel instead of butter popcorn?


----------



## LilDee (Jun 30, 2006)

Would you be surprised if it scared me to see popcorn flying out of your noses?


----------



## monniej (Jun 30, 2006)

is it the popcorn or the noses that scar you?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 30, 2006)

Which would scare you more?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 30, 2006)

Isn't the scariest part eating it after snorting it out?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

You sure it's not the fear of eating your own snot?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 1, 2006)

isn't it funny when someone _else_ does?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

Isn't it funnier when you shoot soda out your nose though?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 1, 2006)

isn't that potentialy good way to clear a blocked nose?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 1, 2006)

a nose blocked with popcorn???


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

Didn't I tell you my sister did it before with a popcorn kernel? (Yes, this true, she really did *lmao*)


----------



## LilDee (Jul 1, 2006)

Is she okay? *LOL*


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

You mean after she cried for like an hour about it???

(I swear to honest goodness, this seriously happened. She was probably 3 or 4 yrs. old *lol*)


----------



## pla4u (Jul 2, 2006)

Did She see a Doctor?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 2, 2006)

Why, should she have?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 2, 2006)

Did she lose her sight?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 3, 2006)

Did the Doctor find the problem?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 3, 2006)

Who said the doctor had a brain himself?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 6, 2006)

Did he have a lobotomy?


----------



## monniej (Jul 6, 2006)

i wonder how it feels to dislodge a nose kernel?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 6, 2006)

Do you really want to know?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 9, 2006)

would it help if i knew?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 9, 2006)

Are you asking me?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2006)

Who else would I be asking?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 9, 2006)

what's the topic?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyone but me notice we're starting to sound like a bunch of smart a$$es???


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 10, 2006)

May I beg to differ on the "smart" part?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 10, 2006)

Will you be begging on your knees?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 11, 2006)

will you be paying me for it??

*ahhaaa*


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 11, 2006)

How much would it cost?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 11, 2006)

do you really think i'm gonna answer that without an appointment?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 11, 2006)

Do you need to pay for an apointment??


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

Why would you think that?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 11, 2006)

Would you like a free consultation?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

Shouldn't all consultations be free?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 11, 2006)

Are you a consultant?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 11, 2006)

Do we all get it for free?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

Do you know of another doctor to go to?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 11, 2006)

Would you like me to give you Dr. Feelgood's number?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 11, 2006)

Is it in the phonebook?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 11, 2006)

Isn't it unlisted?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

Have u tried to find it?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 12, 2006)

Have you tried looking on the internet?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

Should I google it?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 12, 2006)

Why don't you do that?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 12, 2006)

why don't you get someone else to do it for you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 12, 2006)

What's up with the laziness?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 12, 2006)

Who are you calling Lazy?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 12, 2006)

Is there really a need to fight? lol


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you feel like fighting?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 12, 2006)

Would you mind if we mud wrestled instead?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 12, 2006)

Will you be upset when i win?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 13, 2006)

What makes you so sure i'd let you win?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

You mean you don't like me enough to let me win?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

How much do u think i like you?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Why don't you just tell me?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Do you really wanna know?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Why else would I ask?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

What will you give me if i tell you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 13, 2006)

Would you like a knuckle sandwich?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

How would you like a hurts donut?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 13, 2006)

why do you assume i know what that is?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 13, 2006)

would that be a dozen or the hurts donuts?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 13, 2006)

Do i look like i know??


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

What do you look like?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 13, 2006)

Are you blind??

lol (j/k, btw.. i know i'm starting to sound like a total B**** in this game




)


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

does it mean i'm blind if i can't see?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

What would you think it meant?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

If I knew, would i be asking?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 14, 2006)

Did you just grab my ass?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 14, 2006)

Did you notice?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 14, 2006)

Isn't it hard not to notice with your hand still planted on it?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

But don't you like the hand planted there?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Wouldn't it better to explore other parts, too?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 17, 2006)

would you like to explore my parts?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Which parts would you recommend I explore first?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 17, 2006)

what kinda parts do you enjoy?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

Why are you beating around the bush?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 17, 2006)

would you like me to beat around the bush?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Would you be disappointed if I told you that I cut my bush off?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 17, 2006)

would you like me to trim my bush?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

When was the last time you trimmed it?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 18, 2006)

don't you love these sexual inuendos?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 18, 2006)

How sexual are they?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 18, 2006)

somone here not like sex?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 18, 2006)

Could I change their mind for them?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 18, 2006)

How would you do that?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 18, 2006)

Want me to show you?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 18, 2006)

Do you want to show me?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 18, 2006)

Can I show you after we go to bed?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 18, 2006)

Do you promise to be gentle?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 19, 2006)

can I come too?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 19, 2006)

Do you want to cum too?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 19, 2006)

Would you like me to cum?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 19, 2006)

Is that what you want to do?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 19, 2006)

can we all cum at the same time?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 20, 2006)

How would that work?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 20, 2006)

would it work the same if i joined too?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 20, 2006)

How many people can we getat one time?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 20, 2006)

do you want to find out?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 20, 2006)

Dont you want to find out?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Would I be wrong in thinking we could get a lot of people off at the same time?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 21, 2006)

How would we get it timed just right?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

What's your best suggestion?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 21, 2006)

Isn't an orgy the best suggestion considering the amount of people involved?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Isn't that a lot of people for an orgy though?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 21, 2006)

Isn't the phrase, "the more the merrier" fitting?


----------



## Eragirl (Jul 21, 2006)

When was more ever merrier, anyway?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 21, 2006)

isn't it merrier with more anyway?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 22, 2006)

Is there any way it could be more merrier?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 22, 2006)

Would adding even more make it merrier?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 23, 2006)

How many do you have in mind?


----------



## iluvgators (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* How many do you have in mind? What would you call a legal amount?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 23, 2006)

What else do you want to say?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 23, 2006)

Why do you care?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you telling me I shouldn't care?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 24, 2006)

Why would I do such a thing?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 27, 2006)

Have you done it in the past?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 28, 2006)

Would you believe me if I told you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Wouldn't that depend on how naive I am?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 30, 2006)

Is it bad to be naive?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Isn't it cute sometimes?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 30, 2006)

is it better to be a know-it-all?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Aren't those usually arrogant?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 31, 2006)

Why are they arrogent?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 31, 2006)

Wouldn't that be because they think they know it all?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 31, 2006)

Do they know it all?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 31, 2006)

are you confused?


----------



## pla4u (Jul 31, 2006)

confused about what?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 1, 2006)

What's up pussy cat?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 1, 2006)

who's pussycat is that?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 1, 2006)

Do you wanna pet it?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 1, 2006)

would you pet my dog?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

What have I missed in here lately?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 1, 2006)

So where have you been?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

Did you miss me?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 2, 2006)

will you stay now?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

Would you be mad if I didn't?


----------



## michko970 (Aug 2, 2006)

Do you really want to hurt us?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 3, 2006)

Why does that remind me of a Boy George song?


----------



## michko970 (Aug 3, 2006)

Are you a Boy George fanatic?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

Who is Boy George?


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

You don't like the Culture Club?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 4, 2006)

Are you a member?


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 4, 2006)

Do I look like a member?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 4, 2006)

Why are you asking me?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 7, 2006)

Don't you know?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 7, 2006)

Do I look like a mind reader to you?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 7, 2006)

Who do you think your talking to?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 7, 2006)

Am I supposed to know?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 8, 2006)

Do you talk to strangers?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 9, 2006)

what buisness is it to you?


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2006)

Why are you all being like this?


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 9, 2006)

Why don't you love me anymore?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 9, 2006)

who doesnt love who?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 10, 2006)

Will you love me long time?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 10, 2006)

what is love?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 12, 2006)

Isn't love a many splendered thing?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 12, 2006)

Isn't Love what makes the wrld go round?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 12, 2006)

Is there enough love to keep it going round and round?


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 12, 2006)

doesn't love lift us up where we belong?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 12, 2006)

Does anyone ever get enough Love?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 13, 2006)

Will you love me always and forever?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Did you miss me again?!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 16, 2006)

Did you even know I was Gone?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 16, 2006)

Where've you been?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 17, 2006)

what diffrence does it make?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 18, 2006)

Have you been up to no good?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 18, 2006)

How do you define "No Good"?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 18, 2006)

Wouldn't it be bad?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 20, 2006)

Wouldn't what be bad?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 20, 2006)

is bad good?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 21, 2006)

Aren't bad girls good in bed?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 21, 2006)

What about the boys?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 21, 2006)

Which ones?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 21, 2006)

do you know them all?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 21, 2006)

How many boys are there?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 21, 2006)

Should we do a head count to find out?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 21, 2006)

which "head"should we count?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 22, 2006)

(LMAO)

Can we count both?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 22, 2006)

Would that be more fun?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 22, 2006)

Would it be hard?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 22, 2006)

Wuld yu like them all to be hard?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 22, 2006)

May I use the following smilies to convey what i'm feeling?


----------



## michko970 (Aug 23, 2006)

Are you in a good mood?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 23, 2006)

What made you so happy?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 23, 2006)

Do you think it was those happy pills you gave me?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh you thought they were supose to make you happy?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 24, 2006)

What were they intended for?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 24, 2006)

Do you need to know?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 24, 2006)

Can I have some more?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 24, 2006)

how many do you want?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 25, 2006)

How many do you have?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 25, 2006)

how many get you going?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 26, 2006)

How many did you give me last time?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 26, 2006)

do you need more?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 27, 2006)

Can you just give me the same amount?


----------



## pla4u (Aug 27, 2006)

you don't want more?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 27, 2006)

Do you think i'm greedy like that?


----------



## Nox (Aug 27, 2006)

Ladies, what's with all the drug dealing?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* Ladies, what's with all the drug dealing?





Don't you know how much I hate drugs?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 2, 2006)

Wait, can I get some?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 2, 2006)

Will you gimme sum in return?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 2, 2006)

How Bout ME can I have some too?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 2, 2006)

Are you two normally this greedy for happy pills?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 3, 2006)

dont you like to be happy?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 3, 2006)

Would you really like to know?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 3, 2006)

if you were happy would you care?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 3, 2006)

How happy should I be?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 3, 2006)

you want happy...or HAPPY!!



...?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 4, 2006)

Could you explain the difference to me?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 4, 2006)

You Can't tell the diffrence?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 4, 2006)

If I could would I have asked?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 4, 2006)

so do you want some or not?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 4, 2006)

Doesn't that depend on what the some is?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 4, 2006)

isn't the same relative?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 5, 2006)

Would you quit the run-around and give me the dang pills already?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 5, 2006)

Is this what you want?


----------



## Nox (Sep 5, 2006)

Gee Lisa, are you sure this'll do the trick?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 5, 2006)

Arn't there diffrent kunds of "tricks"?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is this what you want?
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4...goofypills.gif






Oh, Lisa, how did you know exactly what I needed??


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 6, 2006)

Are we on the same brain wave?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 6, 2006)

is it your brain your wavin?


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2006)

Okay are we still playing the same game? (LOL!)


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 6, 2006)

LOL! Have you gotten lost?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 6, 2006)

where have you been?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 7, 2006)

Are you sure you wanna know?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 7, 2006)

and just what would you tell me?


----------



## Nox (Sep 7, 2006)

I take it nobody knows then?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 7, 2006)

Is there truth to the saying "what you don't know can't hurt you"?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't know, do I look hurt?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 7, 2006)

Who would hurt you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 7, 2006)

Are you gonna beat them up if I tell you?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 8, 2006)

Do you really think you'd have to ask me to?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 8, 2006)

should we all jump whoever trys to hurt somone?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Jump like kick their ass or jump like jump their bones?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 8, 2006)

Jump their bones?

LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 8, 2006)

How big of a "bone"would you like to jump?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 8, 2006)

Did you have a size in mind?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 8, 2006)

could you just look and see?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 8, 2006)

ROTFL!!!! Do I have to?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Would you like some assistance?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 8, 2006)

Would you mind helping?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

May I help you pick your bone?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 8, 2006)

Are you saying you wouldn't mind helping?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't I look ready and willing to you?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 8, 2006)

Ready and willing for what?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Are you thinking what i'm thinking?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 8, 2006)

Dont you want to know?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 8, 2006)

Would someone please tell me what we're talking about? (LOL)


----------



## pla4u (Sep 8, 2006)

Where Are We Anyway?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Is this new territory for you?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 8, 2006)

Have you seen me here before?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 8, 2006)

would you like somthing new?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

Does it come with a warranty in case it gets broken?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 8, 2006)

are you going to be rough with it?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 9, 2006)

Can it withstand the abuse?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 9, 2006)

Can't it take a beating and keep on licking...or is it ticking?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 9, 2006)

well would you be licking it?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 9, 2006)

Would you mind if I did?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 9, 2006)

would you do it excesivly?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 9, 2006)

Would I ruin it if I did?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 9, 2006)

would you give it a break somtimes?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 9, 2006)

Would I need to?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 9, 2006)

you want it to turn red and get floppy?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 9, 2006)

(LOL) Oh my, is that what would happen?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 9, 2006)

do you really want to find out?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 9, 2006)

How 'bout that warranty, is it returnable if I ruin it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 11, 2006)

Are you planning on tearing it up?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 11, 2006)

Would you be angry if I said I already did?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 11, 2006)

Does it not function properly now?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 11, 2006)

will you let me try it out to see how it works?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 11, 2006)

Do you think you fix it?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 11, 2006)

would you like me to make it bigger and stronger?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 15, 2006)

How to you intend on doing this?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 15, 2006)

Do you need to know for me to fix it?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 15, 2006)

how big do you need it?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 15, 2006)

Can you make it 9" x 2 1/2" in diameter?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 15, 2006)

would you like it heated and motorized too?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL!!!! You can heat it?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 15, 2006)

sure and maybe a presurized dispensing sack?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 16, 2006)

Does it dispense alot of fluid?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 16, 2006)

would you want the larger more durable sack?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 16, 2006)

Paper or plastic?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 16, 2006)

would you like the high quality laytex?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 16, 2006)

Does it come in something else for people like me who are allergic to latex?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 16, 2006)

would you like one of the custom models?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 16, 2006)

ROTFL!!!!!

Does the custom model cost more?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 17, 2006)

what optins do you want?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 17, 2006)

Does it come with multi-speed options?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 18, 2006)

Does it come with a rotating option too?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 18, 2006)

Do you want both options in one?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 18, 2006)

Is it possible to do that?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 18, 2006)

Do you want the delux 3 D cell version?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 18, 2006)

(^^^lol) Would you explain to me what that is?


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 18, 2006)

What are you talking about?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 18, 2006)

Well what would you like to talk about?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2006)

Can we talk about sex, baby?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 18, 2006)

With Both Boys and Girls?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2006)

How 'bout men and women instead?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 18, 2006)

You meen a man and a women together having sex?


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 19, 2006)

Why not, what's wrong with sex?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

Isn't it dangerous to have it unprotected?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

how can you make it safe?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't you know that you can't go wrong if you shield your dong?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

can you still feel it when it goes off?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

How does it feel right now?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

can I get a larger size?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

How large?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

are they sized in quarts or by the lenth and width?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

Which do you prefer?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

Would the quart size hole up to forcefull squirts?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

Hahahahahahahahahahaa!

(Oops)

Are you proud of yourself for just making me laugh so hard I farted and hershey squirted at the same time!??


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

will you change your panties and come back?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

Can I just turn them inside out?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

is the other side clean?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Do you think it went through?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 20, 2006)

Would you like to borrow some of my panties?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Do you think they will fit?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 20, 2006)

(steps out of panties and hands them to Lisa)

would you like to try them on?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 20, 2006)

Does this need to moved to the sex forums now? (lol)


----------



## pla4u (Sep 20, 2006)

are we getting bad??? .... giggle...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Weren't we already bad?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 20, 2006)

is it bad to be bad?????


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2006)

Doesn't it feel good sometimes?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 21, 2006)

so bad is GOOD?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2006)

Are you B-B-B-B-Bad B-B-B-B-Bad Bad to the bone?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 21, 2006)

is bad to the bone good?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 21, 2006)

Could you two be any sillier?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 21, 2006)

Do you like SILLY?...giggle...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2006)

Who's silly?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 22, 2006)

You think Lisas silly?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't you two know how silly you are? LOL


----------



## pla4u (Sep 23, 2006)

Just how silly are we?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2006)

Are we sillier than silly putty?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 23, 2006)

Do you have some silly putty?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 24, 2006)

Oooo, can I have some silly putty???


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2006)

Do you have a hole that needs puttying?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 24, 2006)

Would you help me putty my walls?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 25, 2006)

Who's walls need putty?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2006)

Am I the only one that finds the word putty hilarious?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 25, 2006)

What else do you find funny?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 25, 2006)

Do you think it's funny that I have to putty my walls?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 25, 2006)

What kinda putty will you use?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't you know she's using silly putty, you silly willy?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 25, 2006)

Silly putty on whos willy?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh, who will help me clean the soda I spit out on my monitor??


----------



## pla4u (Sep 26, 2006)

Do you think Willy will help?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2006)

Willy who?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 26, 2006)

Does Willy have a towel?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 26, 2006)

does "Silly Willy" need more than one towel?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 26, 2006)

Are you trying to make willy sound dirty?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2006)

Is Free Willy a dirty movie?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 26, 2006)

You think a Willys dirty just cus its FREE?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2006)

Isn't "free willy" referring to letting willy loose?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 27, 2006)

Do you like "Loose Willys" ?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you like "Loose Willys" ?




Is yours loose?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 27, 2006)

If it is do you think you could tighten the nuts?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If it is do you think you could tighten the nuts? OMG, LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!




Would you like me to inspect for any leaks while i'm at it?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 28, 2006)

could you take care of any oozing and dripping while you were at it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2006)

What should I do if you spring a big leak?


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 28, 2006)

couldn't you use the towel you were gonna use to wipe up the soda?


----------



## pla4u (Sep 30, 2006)

Is the towle cold?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2006)

Will it make Willy shrink and hide?


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 30, 2006)

Do you want me to throw the towel in the dryer to warm it up a bit?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 1, 2006)

Isn't warm and moist the best to rub o'l willy with?


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 1, 2006)

Do you want me to get the towel damp after I take it out of the dryer?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 1, 2006)

dont you think it will mop up better whith it warm and moist?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2006)

Can I just suck it up with my wet vac?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 4, 2006)

Is it able to suck it all in?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 4, 2006)

Doesn't it all depend on how much there is to be sucked?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 4, 2006)

what if it gets bigger the more it is sucked?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 5, 2006)

Wouldn't it get stuck in there if that happened?


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 5, 2006)

then wont it just get bigger with it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 5, 2006)

Is bigger better?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 5, 2006)

Is Bigger tastier?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 5, 2006)

Have you tried McDonald's Big N' Tasty?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 5, 2006)

You know somone named McDonald?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 5, 2006)

Didn't I tell you I live on his farm?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 5, 2006)

Whart kinda chores do you do on the farm?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 5, 2006)

Are they still considered chores if I really enjoy them?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 5, 2006)

well have you ever tried to milk a BULL....he he...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 5, 2006)

Isn't their "milker" in the wrong place?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 5, 2006)

do you think it would put a smile on the Bulls face?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2006)

Would this be before or after he kicked me in the head?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 9, 2006)

why would he kick you for pulling his....????


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2006)

Isn't that why Bulls do that at rodeos?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 9, 2006)

Have you seen somone pulling on a bulls "WILLY" at a rodio???


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2006)

Isn't it more like they tie something to it to get him all riled up?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you thinkit is painfull for the poor bull?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2006)

Isn't that why they buck?


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 11, 2006)

is it possible that they buck because it's enjoyable?


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 11, 2006)

Why wouldnt they be?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2006)

Should I test it out on my husband and see if he enjoys it?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 11, 2006)

would you enjoy doing that to him?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2006)

Wouldn't it be a great stress reliever!?


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 11, 2006)

Do you think it'd be a stress reliever for him or you?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 11, 2006)

Is he under stress because of inticipating this?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2006)

Should I just do it and get it over with?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

Are you going to MILK him???...giggle...


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 12, 2006)

if he wants to be milked?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

you know he has no utters?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2006)

Aren't they called moobs instead?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

What do moobs look like?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2006)

Have you never seen man boobs before?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

You call them BOOBS??


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 13, 2006)

Didn't ya hear me the first time when I said, "MOOBS"!? hehe


----------



## pla4u (Oct 13, 2006)

would it be better to lower your atentions?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 13, 2006)

How low should I go?


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 13, 2006)

"How loose is your caboose?"

lol


----------



## pla4u (Oct 13, 2006)

isn't the "caboose" in the back?


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 15, 2006)

isn't it fun to say the word caboose?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 15, 2006)

Isn't it more fun to "rear end" the caboose?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 16, 2006)

Does your caboose get rear ended often?


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 16, 2006)

i wonder if my caboose would enjoy it?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 16, 2006)

Could you tell without really trying it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 16, 2006)

May I help you test it out!?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 16, 2006)

What would you test it for first?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 16, 2006)

Does your anus produce tight, high pitched or loose, flappy farts?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 17, 2006)

And how do you ters for that?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 17, 2006)

May I fix you a big bowl of beans?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 17, 2006)

Is that part of the test?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2006)

Do you want to pass it?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 18, 2006)

What is it you want me to pass?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2006)

Did you just pass gas?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 18, 2006)

was it all gas?


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 18, 2006)

or do you think it might have been something more?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 18, 2006)

So who will check to see?


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

do you want me to check?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 19, 2006)

Do we really want to know?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey, what's that smell?


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 19, 2006)

Didn't you hear my toot?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 19, 2006)

Are you sure it was just a "TOOT"?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 19, 2006)

Did you just give birth to a giant corn-eyed buttsnake?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 19, 2006)

Is the butt snake still ..moving...?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 19, 2006)

Are you trying to break the record for longest BM in history?


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

why do you think i have a shot?


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 19, 2006)

Didn't I break the record last month?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 20, 2006)

What is the current record?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 20, 2006)

Isn't this it?


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 20, 2006)

How did my pics get on the internet?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 20, 2006)

Am I in trouble?


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 20, 2006)

Do I need to spank you again?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 22, 2006)

can I spank Lisa too?


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 22, 2006)

What do you think Lisa?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 22, 2006)

Would it help if I let you spank me too?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)

Did I miss the spanking session!?


----------



## venetiakim (Oct 23, 2006)

doesn't this seem weird?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)

Does that make me weird if it seems normal to me?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

Are you here for your spanking Lisa?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)

Are you gonna use your hand, a belt, or something else?


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 23, 2006)

DO you think it's neccesary to spank lisa??


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 23, 2006)

When is it not neccesary to spank Lisa?


----------



## venetiakim (Oct 23, 2006)

why should we spank Lisa anyway?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

Does Lisa enjow being spanked?


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

Is spanking Lisa legal?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

Do we need to get a permit from the courthouse?


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

Is Lisa permitted in the courthouse?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

Does She have GAS?


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

Does GAS mean Gastrointestional Aggravation Syndrome?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)

Does the smell aggravate you?


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

Should we bottle the smell and sell it to a pesticide company?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

Does the smell atract flys?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)

Are you insinuating I smell like crap?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

So what does your gassious exaust smell like?


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

Do the odoriforious emanations smell like roses, freshly mowed grass, or fumes from a sewer tank?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 24, 2006)

Who wants to check?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2006)

Does anyone else smell boiled eggs?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 24, 2006)

can we plug the outlet with somthing?


----------



## hjpt (Oct 25, 2006)

What did you have in mind?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

Can we clarify what "the outlet" is first?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

You dont know where the gas escapes from?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 25, 2006)

who wants to tell her?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

Should we tell her what to plug it with too?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

What would you suggest?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

Could we find somthing thick and long?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

Do you have something thick and long I could use?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

Would you like to check throug the clothes Im wearing and see what you find?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

Is that a banana in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

Do you find "Bannanas" Tasty???


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

Is yours peeled or unpeeled? lol


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

Dont you like them eather way?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

Isn't it more sanitary to eat it unpeeled?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 25, 2006)

have you washed it first?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

do you wash it fast or slooooowwww????


----------



## hjpt (Oct 25, 2006)

Doesn't that depend on how dirty it is?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

Have you been keeping it in a dirty place??


----------



## hjpt (Oct 26, 2006)

How do you define "dirty place"?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 26, 2006)

Would you need to wash it before plugging the outlet or after???


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2006)

Isn't the outlet supplied by a lot of juice?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 26, 2006)

Is there more than one outlet to plug into?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2006)

Are you planning on overloading the outlet?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 26, 2006)

how much would it take to overload it?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 26, 2006)

what would you consider overloaded?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 26, 2006)

Should we do it anyway?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 26, 2006)

will we get caught?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 27, 2006)

Does it mater ?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 27, 2006)

Will there be consequences?


----------



## frosty (Oct 27, 2006)

Are we done? Or are we all going out to Applebees?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 28, 2006)

why, are you hungry?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 28, 2006)

What are you hungry for?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 28, 2006)

do you like weiners?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 28, 2006)

Aren't they good inside buns?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 28, 2006)

So who wants a weiner in there buns?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 29, 2006)

how many weiners are we talking?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 29, 2006)

How many do your buns require?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 29, 2006)

May I have one warm, jumbo, juicy frank, please?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 30, 2006)

Do you have some warm buns to put it in?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2006)

Can you heat them up for me?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 30, 2006)

Will you heat up the weiner?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2006)

Won't it get warm once it's slid into the buns?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 30, 2006)

Isn't it better when they are both hot before inserting the weiner in the bun?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2006)

Do my buns look and feel hot enough for you?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 30, 2006)

Are you ready for the weiner then?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2006)

Do you have any condoments you can put on it?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 30, 2006)

what size weiner? foot-long?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2006)

Do you want to share it with me?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 31, 2006)

Wold you maybe prefer a HOT SAUSAGE??


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2006)

Hot as in spicy or temperature wise?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 1, 2006)

is there enough for everyone?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2006)

How many people will be joining us?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 1, 2006)

Are we having a sausage party?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2006)

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 1, 2006)

Is a weiner or sausage fun?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2006)

Wouldn't it be fun if we all sang the Oscar Meyer Weiner song together?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 2, 2006)

Sing as we put weiners in our buns?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2006)

Am I gonna have to move this thread to the sex forum?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 2, 2006)

singing as you put weiners in buns is sexy?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2006)

Is it innuendo?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 2, 2006)

Is it "in who"?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2006)

Do you know anyone named Nuendo?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 3, 2006)

Is Nuendo a friend og yours?


----------



## abesmom (Nov 4, 2006)

isn't he one of your's?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 4, 2006)

Is Nuendo her first of last name?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 4, 2006)

wasn't Nuendo an 80's boy band?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 4, 2006)

Do you think Nuendo are still a band of boys?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2006)

LOL Don't you mean Menudo?


----------



## abesmom (Nov 4, 2006)

What's a Menudo?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2006)

Haven't you ever eaten Menudo before?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 5, 2006)

Are Menudo and Nenudo related?


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 7, 2006)

Haven't y'all wondered why I haven't been playing lately?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 7, 2006)

So where in the world have you been?????


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 7, 2006)

Now you want to know?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 8, 2006)

Are you going to tellus who Menudo and Nenudo are?


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 8, 2006)

Do you think I know?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2006)

Are you related to them?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 9, 2006)

Are you on speeking terms with them?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2006)

Do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth?


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm sorry, I wasn't paying attention, what'd you say?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 9, 2006)

Why were you not paying attention?


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 9, 2006)

Sheesh, isn't it ok if I just get lost in your eyes for a bit??


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2006)

Why you keep staring at my crossed-eyed, crazy, lazy-eyed 4 eyes for?


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 10, 2006)

ROTFL!!!! You have a lazy eye?


----------



## heizeliz (Nov 10, 2006)

Haven't you noticed before?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 10, 2006)

How would she notice if she wasn't paying attention?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## pla4u (Nov 11, 2006)

So were you too preocupied watching the guys again?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, why were you so preoccupied with watching Desperate Houswives last night picking your nose, and why was your skirt missing?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 11, 2006)

Didn't you lose my phone number???


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2006)

Didn't you tell me to get lost last time we spoke?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 11, 2006)

Weren't you a little bit "busy" during that last phonecall? *LMAO*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2006)

Was my heavy breathing and moaning bothering you?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 11, 2006)

id you know you left your webcam running????


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2006)

Did you get to see how busy I was?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 11, 2006)

So did you see your dog grab your panties off the floor and run out the door?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 11, 2006)

Did you see where her dog buried the panties?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2006)

Did he bury his bone in them?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 11, 2006)

Did you see the other dogs that joined in?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 12, 2006)

Were they just burrying panties?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2006)

Didn't they chew the crotches out first?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 12, 2006)

You meen they were not crotchless to start with?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2006)

Are you disappointed?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you think those panties were the "edible" kind?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 12, 2006)

Was the crotch ate out befor the dog got them?


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 12, 2006)

Where did you buy these panties??


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 12, 2006)

Spencer's Gifts was having a discount on edible bra, and panty sets, weren't they? *Disappointed sigh*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2006)

What flavor did you get?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 12, 2006)

Wasn't it stawberries and "cream"? *LOL*


----------



## pla4u (Nov 12, 2006)

Can I try the bra?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2006)

Do you want to eat it or wear it?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 13, 2006)

Could we take turns eating and wearing?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2006)

Do you mean that you want me to wear it while you eat it?


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 13, 2006)

Are there any more?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 13, 2006)

Where are the panties?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 14, 2006)

Didn't I use them as decorations for my ceiling fan?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 14, 2006)

Were you trying to air them out?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 14, 2006)

What flavor are they?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 14, 2006)

Aren't they cream filled inside but what are they on the outside?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 15, 2006)

I think they were coated on the outside with cream, weren't they? *curious glance*


----------



## pla4u (Nov 15, 2006)

Are the pantis and bra the same flavors?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 15, 2006)

They weren't chocolate, were they???


----------



## pla4u (Nov 16, 2006)

Does the flavor change for each person wearing them?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2006)

Wouldn't that depend on how many Hershey squirts and/or lemon drops the previous wearer left behind?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 16, 2006)

Can we all get our own and not have to share?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 18, 2006)

Don't you like to share you dirty girls? *Evil Grin*


----------



## pla4u (Nov 18, 2006)

Dont they get all ate up after one ware?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 19, 2006)

Don't you have a lifetime supply of those things hidden in your so-called "closet"?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 19, 2006)

Can we get them by the case?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 20, 2006)

Who's been holding the fort down while I was gone?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 20, 2006)

Did you go after more panties?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 20, 2006)

Was I suppose to?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 21, 2006)

Are you as Hungry as me?


----------



## litha (Nov 21, 2006)

Did you skip lunch?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 21, 2006)

Who's turn is it to wear "lunch"?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you have a one track mind?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 22, 2006)

Are you saying you don't want some?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 22, 2006)

What is my body language telling you?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 23, 2006)

Do you look like you feel?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 23, 2006)

How do I feel?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 29, 2006)

Would you step closer so I can feel you?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 29, 2006)

Can you feel the wind beneath my cheeks?


----------



## pla4u (Nov 30, 2006)

Is that what smells?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 30, 2006)

Isn't it actually your nose that smells?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

Do you know anyone that smells with their toes or somthing?


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 3, 2006)

Are you trying to say something? Why don't you just say it?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

Did you not understand?


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 3, 2006)

Don't you know I'm ditzy at times? Why don't you just spell it out. K?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 4, 2006)

Were we discusing "breaking wind" ?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 4, 2006)

Are you pinching air loaves again, daaahhhhhlllliiiinnnnggggsss?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 4, 2006)

Does anuone have a match?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 4, 2006)

Isn't that my blow torch that you have in your hand? Hmmmm?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 4, 2006)

is it dangerous to light Lisa's "escaping gasses"?


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 4, 2006)

Have I missed anything?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

hAVE YOU GOT ANY MATCHES?


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 5, 2006)

Did you check my purse?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

Are they in with the condoms?


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 5, 2006)

Did you slip those in there, lol?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 5, 2006)

Dont you use them?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 6, 2006)

Which slogan do you think is more fitting: Especially in December, gift-wrap your member OR Can your knob then throb her swab?


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, what about "protect your tree or wait and see"?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 7, 2006)

Do you carry the edible ones of these too?


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 7, 2006)

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 7, 2006)

What flavors do you have?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 7, 2006)

Do you like Cockonut flavor?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 7, 2006)

Is that one with a "creamy"center?


----------



## bblonde (Dec 8, 2006)

Do you think it is?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 8, 2006)

How many licks does it take to get to the cream?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2006)

Doesn't that depend on hard hard it's licked?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 14, 2006)

On how hard its licked or how hard it is when its licked?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif On how hard its licked or how hard it is when its licked? LOL





Isn't it hard to tell the difference without conducting some tests first?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 14, 2006)

Do we need volunteers?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 15, 2006)

Do you have the required tools handy?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't we need lick ies and lick ers???


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL

Which one do you want to be?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 15, 2006)

Which would you be best at?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 21, 2006)

What was the question again?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 22, 2006)

Were we talking about licking somthing?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 22, 2006)

Like an ice cream cone?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 22, 2006)

Is that what you like to lick?


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

Do you really think she means an ice cream cone?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 23, 2006)

Was ther some mention of a creamy surprize?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 2, 2007)

Wouldn't it be more surprising if it was something other than creamy?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 2, 2007)

You mean like gooie and sticky?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2007)

What about runny and yellow?


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 4, 2007)

Did somebody mention runny yellow snot?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 5, 2007)

Or did they say they were running and wearing yello?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you running away because you peed your pants?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 6, 2007)

Or are you running away because you are scared of pee?


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 6, 2007)

Did you think I was running?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 7, 2007)

where are you runniing to?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 7, 2007)

How long do you think it will take me to run to your house?


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 8, 2007)

Are you going to run to my house?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 8, 2007)

How long would it take to just walk instead?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 8, 2007)

Would it be OK if I took a cab?


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you have enough cash?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2007)

Could you spare some change?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 8, 2007)

Can you just wait a minute?


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 8, 2007)

How many minutes do you think I have?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 9, 2007)

Are you getting impatient?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2007)

What was your first clue?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 9, 2007)

Do I have time put on another dress?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2007)

What's wrong with the one you've got on?


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 9, 2007)

Is it dirty or something?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 9, 2007)

Can you just hurry up?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2007)

Could you give me a hand with the zipper?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 9, 2007)

Do you want the zipper up or down?


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 9, 2007)

Why would I want the zipper up?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 10, 2007)

Why would I want it down?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 10, 2007)

Are we all going to wear dresses?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2007)

Is it for a formal occasion?


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 10, 2007)

Does anyone need to borrow a dress from me?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 11, 2007)

are all your dresses short and low cut?


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 11, 2007)

Is that what you wanted?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2007)

Will it flatter my badonkadonk?


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 11, 2007)

Do you want me to notice your badonkadonk?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 11, 2007)

What are we even talking about?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 11, 2007)

Do we all want to do the sexy look?


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 11, 2007)

Would you want to do frumpy instead?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 11, 2007)

Will you buy me some sexy clothes?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 11, 2007)

Would you help me pick some out for me too?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 11, 2007)

What do you think about sexy bras?


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 11, 2007)

How could you not love sexy bras?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2007)

Aren't they even sexier when they have the matching panties to go with them?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 12, 2007)

Will we all get matching lingere' too?


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 12, 2007)

Lingerie &amp; panties, damn, can someone please buy me a pair??


----------



## pla4u (Jan 13, 2007)

Would you like to try on some of mine?


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 13, 2007)

Why do I have to buy you a pair?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2007)

(LMAO @ Guenevere!)

Don't you like giving to those in need?


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 14, 2007)

Do you have any that aren't crotchless?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2007)

What's so special about the crotches anyways?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 14, 2007)

Dont we all have the crotchless ones allready?


----------



## PaperFlowers (Jan 15, 2007)

Who do you know without a crotch?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 15, 2007)

Would Mr. Potato Head count?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 15, 2007)

What about Mrs Potato Head?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 15, 2007)

If they put their heads together, could they find their crotches?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 15, 2007)

Do Potato Heads have crotches?


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 15, 2007)

Do you remember them having a crotch?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2007)

Didn't that depend on where you put the nose?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 20, 2007)

Do you not use the nose for the face?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 21, 2007)

or what about the ear?


----------



## pla4u (Jan 21, 2007)

You mean an ear of corn rather than a potato?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 21, 2007)

A big ear of corn or those little baby sized ones I find in my Chinese food?


----------



## Guenevere (Jan 22, 2007)

Do you have any baby corn right now? (yum!)


----------



## pla4u (Jan 24, 2007)

Do you soak your corn in butter?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 24, 2007)

Is that a natural remedy for corns and bunyons!??


----------



## pla4u (Jan 24, 2007)

You think maybe you should just soak it in cider?


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 25, 2007)

Wouldn't corn taste nasty in cider?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 26, 2007)

In cide who? haha


----------



## pla4u (Feb 1, 2007)

Who would you think ????


----------



## charish (Feb 1, 2007)

are you thinking of me?


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 4, 2007)

are we all crazy??


----------



## pla4u (Feb 4, 2007)

Why do you think we are all crazy???


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 5, 2007)

Why do YOU think???


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 5, 2007)

Isn't the straight jacket a pretty good indication?


----------



## pla4u (Feb 6, 2007)

Does a strait jacket keep you from getting bent????


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 12, 2007)

Will it keep me from turning gay?


----------



## litha (Feb 14, 2007)

How do you define gay?


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Why are you trying to define me?


----------



## hjpt (Mar 17, 2007)

Are you making a confession?


----------



## pla4u (Mar 22, 2007)

should we read you your rights before you confess??


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 2, 2007)

*Why* should I confess?!


----------



## pla4u (Apr 3, 2007)

Do you feel like comming clean?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 3, 2007)

You tryina catch me ridin dirty? ;-)


----------



## sugarlips (Dec 22, 2007)

Do you ride bareback often?


----------



## MandiMoore87 (Dec 29, 2007)

Why wouldn't I?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 17, 2008)

Are we talking about horses?


----------



## litha (Feb 17, 2008)

Who has horses?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 17, 2008)

The RCMP does don't they?


----------



## litha (Feb 17, 2008)

What does RCMP stand for?


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

Who cares what it stands for?


----------



## internetchick (Mar 29, 2008)

Can't you just Google it?


----------



## Karren (Apr 8, 2008)

Wouldn't you think that fans of Monty Python's "I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok" skit wouldn't need to google it and would know what RCMP stood for? Eah?


----------



## bonjoursydney (Dec 28, 2010)

What makes you think I know how to use Google?


----------



## divadoll (Dec 28, 2010)

Can you read my mind?


----------

